# water/air belly inflation



## Nice-Girl (Jul 10, 2008)

Do some people here inflate his/her belly with water or air ?

example of what i mean.

<http://www.youtube.com/v/eyA4pI2CCKA&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never really seen much air inflation, but I have seen many videos devoted to water inflation of the tummy. Some of the older "fetish" porn from Germany (I had a small chain of video stores back in the day) devoted a lot of time to water inflation with enemas, which appeared to cause more discomfort than actually drinking the water to inflate the belly. I think these vids played to the sadistic side of belly inflation, which may not be erotic to many of the folks here.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice-Girl said:


> Do some people here inflate his/her belly with water or air ?
> 
> example of what i mean.
> 
> <http://www.youtube.com/v/eyA4pI2CCKA&hl=en&fs=1




If you're curious about the experience, go to your doctor and request a colonoscopy. You either have to drink a gallon (literally) of water, laced with laxative (GoLytely) or have a huge enema, or both. Then, during the procedure, your innards are inflated with CO2 or room air, expanding them so that the camera at the end of the probe can see the walls of the bowel.

THAT will more than satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## Maverick14120 (Sep 2, 2008)

Closest i've seen to air inflation in real life was a video where the girl inflated her belly with an air bladder and a hand pump like the kind on a blood pressure band. She didn't get no beach ball look but there was a noticeable bulge.


----------



## mellybean (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice-Girl said:


> Do some people here inflate his/her belly with water or air ?
> 
> example of what i mean.
> 
> <http://www.youtube.com/v/eyA4pI2CCKA&hl=en&fs=1



I have definitely and people do. It's its own little form of erotica.
:happy:


----------



## Johnny_Swell (Jul 14, 2010)

What a bizarre fascination... why I've never *heard* of such a thing! I'm.. I'm stunned (looks around innocently). There are people that are into body inflation?

:blush:

(retreats back into the obscurity of deviantart)


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's an interesting one done using a plastic bag. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeoiqiC_gJk


----------



## asmodeus (Jul 17, 2010)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> If you're curious about the experience, go to your doctor and request a colonoscopy. You either have to drink a gallon (literally) of water, laced with laxative (GoLytely) or have a huge enema, or both. Then, during the procedure, your innards are inflated with CO2 or room air, expanding them so that the camera at the end of the probe can see the walls of the bowel.
> 
> THAT will more than satisfy your curiosity.



The important thing is to have the colonoscopy without an anaesthetic. It does not hurt and you get all the feelings from the inflation. Your belly becomes large, then when they roll you onto your side and start to push strongly on the sides to get the right bits into the camera, the nurse doing the pushing gives you the most erotic feelings imaginable. I thought it was great. And I have a big belly to strat with, which probably helps.


----------



## Johnny_Swell (Jul 18, 2010)

I've had that procedure, and without going WAY too far into TMI territory the story that arose from that experience causes everyone I tell (and I have to know em' pretty well) to either lose bladder control from laughing so hard (literally, that has happened, twice now) or run away screaming and never want to talk to me again. Hell, I'm one of the first inflation artists to ever post on the internets, so maybe I should have been _interested_ or ... something, but really, I don't know that I ever wanted anything over with as fast as possible in my entire life! I'm still in my 30s and have to do that every year, so if someone knows any tricks to make it less horrific please fill me in


----------



## Angel (Jul 19, 2010)

Johnny_Swell said:


> I've had that procedure, and without going WAY too far into TMI territory the story that arose from that experience causes everyone I tell (and I have to know em' pretty well) to either lose bladder control from laughing so hard (literally, that has happened, twice now) or run away screaming and never want to talk to me again. Hell, I'm one of the first inflation artists to ever post on the internets, so maybe I should have been _interested_ or ... something, but really, I don't know that I ever wanted anything over with as fast as possible in my entire life! I'm still in my 30s and have to do that every year, so if someone knows any tricks to make it less horrific please fill me in



Has your experience changed your fascination with or interest in inflation? Has your experience brought about a lessening in the erotic/arousal thoughts/fantasies with regards to inflation of females now that you have experienced the realities... of what was for a long time a part of the fantasies/illustrations?


----------



## Johnny_Swell (Jul 24, 2010)

Angel said:


> Has your experience changed your fascination with or interest in inflation? Has your experience brought about a lessening in the erotic/arousal thoughts/fantasies with regards to inflation of females now that you have experienced the realities... of what was for a long time a part of the fantasies/illustrations?



Honestly, no. Mostly because I've always had what I feel is a well defined break between reality and fantasy. I'm actually a medical illustrator by trade so I do know that just about 95% of the things I've been asked to draw are impossibilities on a grand scale, but I suppose that's why I drew them - because there was little chance of there ever being photographic subjects available


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 3, 2010)

An old friend of mine in Australia used to do it. I wish she was still around so I could ask her about this kind of thing


----------



## Nice-Girl (Jan 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> An old friend of mine in Australia used to do it. I wish she was still around so I could ask her about this kind of thing



I know this as been a long time the last time I read my thread. If you want how to do, I have done it for about 1 year and half.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice-Girl said:


> I know this as been a long time the last time I read my thread. If you want how to do, I have done it for about 1 year and half.



I have no intention of doing it myself, I was going to ask how she felt about it and stuff.


----------



## Nice-Girl (Feb 25, 2011)

You can see here a before and after pic of myself.
Normal and after the inflation. Done with water. 

View attachment 100_0169s.jpg


View attachment 100_0185s.jpg


----------



## markfar1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all, let me introduce myself. My name is mark but most of the internet knows me as enemamanuk. I have been into belly inflations and enemas from the early age of 12. I can inflate my belly to a huge level(about 9 months pregnant) and can take upto 9 liters of water in one go.

I would love to chat to male or females about belly inflations/enemas. 

I have loads of videos on xtube (markfa1) and a few on youtube(markfa1)

You can also contact me on yahooIM/email : [email protected]
SKPYE : mark.farrant


----------



## bigbellyroll (Oct 7, 2011)

No need. You've seen my belly. ;-)


----------



## Aufblasenmeister (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been into belly inflations and enemas from the early age of 12. I can inflate my belly to a huge level (about 9 months pregnant) and can take upto 9 liters of water in one go.

I became addicted to both the feeling the profile of my belly filled with air or water around the same age! Not for sure what started it, but think it was something about seeing a very pregnant girl swimming one summer. I put one of those large punching balloons under my shorts one night & pumped it up -- liked the look and feel of the balloon against me. I ended up getting hold of a girdle... pumped up the balloon till I looked 9 months pg! And the feeling was incredible... Then somewhere along the line decided to pump myself up AND I was soon hooked -- been doing it for over 45 years!

I've posted several pics under both the "Aufblasenmeister" and "ABM" names over the years. I was shutout -- not transferred for some reason -- when MSN migrated adult sites over to World Groups. During that time somebody copied & posted a number of my pics. I was finally able to get in, but have not posted anything for some time. Would like to make a time lapsed vid while inflating myself with 10 Qts of water (saline) sometime, but don't have a good camera to do that yet, plus I need to make a setup to hold 10 Qts -- my current tank is 9 Qts, then I have to refill. 8 Qts was my max for a while, but now get 9 Qts in most of the time... so one day was feeling so good that I added more water to the tank and got in another full quart -- 10 quarts!

I want to get a larger hand sprayer tank - like a 3 gallon / 12 quart sprayer; then add an air inlet / tire valve that I can hook a low pressure air hose to to pressurize the sprayer tank. I use an adjustable flow valve on the outlet hose of the sprayer tank that I attach to line that feeds thru the balloon "plug" in my rectum. My homemade setup allows me to fully relax -- the plug holds the water in as I watch my belly inflate to -- as you said -- 9 month PG size!

If you run across some of my old pics, you'll see I'm also hooked on latex & nylon -- girdles and pantyhose -- again, from those early years. Really like the feel as my belly expands against the nylon/latex. I've also enjoyed putting the plug in and then floating up in a hot tub as I fill with air -- those are also posted too in World Groups under Hot Tub Fun (if I remember right).

happy inflating!


----------

